# What is WanPeek application?



## Glynnis

I was just looking at the installed applications (more > applications > installed applications) on my KFire HD and noticed a new one (not something I downloaded) called WanPeek. The graphic is a little figure holding a magnifying glass. I googled the name, but didn't find anything I could understand.

I want to make sure this isn't some kind of malware, etc. The only apps I've downloaded, in the month I've had my FireHD, have been from the Amazon store, no side-loaded apps. It's a small file 528 kb, but I still like to know what's installed, whether I need it or not, and if not, if I can I safely delete it.


----------



## Jesslyn

From what I can tell, this is a Fire app that comes from AT&T for the 4G Fire.  Is that your model?


----------



## Glynnis

Thanks, Jesslyn. I bought the wifi-only model of the Fire HD, but did see that the AT&T AllAcess app was preinstalled. There's nothing in the device settings or my device info on Amazon showing that this is equipped with 4G. Wonder if there's some way to check ... it might be nice to have when I'm traveling, even though I didn't think I'd want it when I ordered. I'm using the FireHD more than I thought I would


----------

